# Facerolling



## Vicell (19. September 2009)

Heyho liebe Buffies :b
Inspiriert von einen anderen Thread starte ich mal das Faceroll-Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeder rollt ca 3secs über seine Tastatur und guckt was danach rauskommt.
Dann filtert ihr Sonderzeichen, Kommas, Zahlen u.ä. und bastelt nen schönen Namen raus ;D

Beispiel:

 z6hu7h6gftr5hzu76 6gftr5 
Sonderzeichen sowie Zahlen raus 

zhuhgftrhzugftr
 Umstellen und gegebenenfalls en paar Buchstaben rausnehmen.
Huhzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt seid ihr dran <:


Edit:
Um Postcounterpushing zu vermeiden darf man nur alle 3H posten.


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_ :/

da sis ja wohl das Totale Counter Push Thread

/reported_


----------



## chopi (19. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ :/
> da sis ja wohl das Totale Counter Push Thread
> /reported_


Is jeder Thread,der spaß macht ein Counterpushthread? Vorallem im Forenspielforum,lol.
---
wstrfghzujhzujvgtrf

hm...
Frughuj?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

tetentuyieütüireywytnjzirxözjntö

Mhh...
Rentnertröte


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

dsfrtgz7uiuzjhgtfrd

*filter on*

dasfritzuzifred


----------



## Vicell (20. September 2009)

gftnzgftrwertzunioihjuztgrf

*filter*

Rentner


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

m8ebc2c98n0qvz3t2u


mebccnqvztu


----------

